# Sweet Tooth Speck Eats Lemon Head



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Get the Net!!!!!! Those epic words should be engraved into stone at the highest peack of the Himalayans 17May 1900ish hit the water with trusty mate Selina. Unfortunately Mark couldn't get out with us do to a busy schedule and our plan of not knowing when we just might get off the water # Salt Life. 

Things started off the same blue fish, specks, and lady fish under the lights. After about 3 ladies my leader got tore up and I hit the spot lock on the Minn kota and gave Selina the bow as I retied. Then those 3 Magic words came out of Selinas mouth ^^^ Get the Net ^^^ okie dokie so Im standing there with the net thinking she has a 20in fish something decent to say the least. As I scoop this fish into the net reality set in Reel quick, its a BEAST super fat healthy and clean with a mouth dam near the size of my fist. I look at her in Ahh.... I think I just fell in Love all over again, Im so proud  The beast ate...... wait for it..... you know it a Matrix Shad in the lemon head color way. On a 5/16oz jig head, in fact 90% of all the fish I catch are on Matrix Shad.

Details*
Tides play a key roll, we were fishing the turn of the tide.
Dock lights, casting out into the Shadows 
Leting lure fall to bottom and move with current, slow natural presentation.
Wind 7mph
No moon
75degrees 
Water temp 83
Water depth 5-12ft
We were using the Matrix Shad as though a Bass Angler would a jig very suttle movements 

Tip of the day
Pay very close attention to moon and tide phases, there are patterns in how fish eat based upon the lunar calander and season add barometric press and you might get a fix on the game

OBJECTIVE COMPLETE 
All in all caught a good amount but was more happy about seeing Selina bring in her biggest Speck of her life. Today she beat her teacher tomorrow I may have something to learn from her. Its a Salty Life out here for this guy but until next time TIGHT LINES AND GOOD FISHIN.

WHY I NIGHT FISH

*Since I can remember night time fishing has always had its perks, weather it be the cool of the night out the blistering sun, the lower boat pressure from fishermen and boaters alike, and what I like to call the bandit effect. Catching fish at night can literaly be as easy as spotting a bandit under a spotlight, not too many people think sight casting when they hear night fishing. But I see 10x more fish at night then I do during the day time. This is do simply to the fact that small critters, bait fish, shrimp, and bugs are all drawn to the light so naturally the preditors use this man made food beacon to there advantage.*

But what if you are in a area with no lights at night. Can you still catch fish on the flats that produced in the day time...? You bet, in fact I find shallow water flats fishing to be even better at night. Stealth as we all know plays a huge factor on the flats, so imagine if the fish could no longer see you casting, or your fluro leader how much better it blends in: not to mention I feel as though fish are much more opportunistic at night eating whatever they can find.

In the lights such as dock lights, brigde lights, lighted marinas, and even street lights I find the suddle natural approach works best ie- soft plastice on the lightest jig head possible and suspending twitch baits to be most effective.

On the flats however the fish will be more spread out so a heavier jig head for casting distance is what I like to throw along with some scent products dabbed on the soft plastic for scent.*
This is also a great time for top water or vibration lures the more reaction type baits that draw attention from long distances are also very effective.

Night time fishing is hard to beat # Bandit Effect


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Josh: What was the size of Selina's record Spec???

I'm surf fishing in Miramar Beach/East Destin this morning...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Just shy of 25" fat as hell with a head of a Rottweiler
Good luck with the beach weather looks great should be a goid day


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats that's a fine speck there!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Some good Information and nice fish! speck fishing at night is awesome. If you stroll up by a light that faces into the water you can see tons of specks, reds, and various baits on top and deeper into the water. Another tip is a lot of umsespecting docks without lights hold fish Too


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

VERY NICE Spec. 24-25" is huge by any one's standards. And now, she has a record to break!!! (No pressure!)

Surf still extremely rough over here but did manage to beach 5 Lady Fish. NaCl-50 on a 7'11" heavy Veritas works quite well surf fishing.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Bring home some pomps:thumbup:


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Sand Fleas are extremely plentiful over here...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man ohhh man ya'll killed em again!!! Proud of ya again, pics are all straight!!! You even gave me a shot fer my foot thread!!!!

1 more night!!!! 1 problem though!!! My son's truck is in the shop so he is using mine!!! I hope it's out soon!!!! if I don't fish this week, I may bust!!!!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Great job Selena and that guy you're teaching to fish...lol!


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Badass report! Thanks!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

kilroy1117 said:


> Badass report! Thanks!


 
Im happy to hear you liked it * Tight Lines bro


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jason said:


> Man ohhh man ya'll killed em again!!! Proud of ya again, pics are all straight!!! You even gave me a shot fer my foot thread!!!!
> 
> 1 more night!!!! 1 problem though!!! My son's truck is in the shop so he is using mine!!! I hope it's out soon!!!! if I don't fish this week, I may bust!!!!


let me know if I can help were do for a trip anyhow


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> VERY NICE Spec. 24-25" is huge by any one's standards. And now, she has a record to break!!! (No pressure!)
> 
> Surf still extremely rough over here but did manage to beach 5 Lady Fish. NaCl-50 on a 7'11" heavy Veritas works quite well surf fishing.


I know I do a hard record to break for me cause I always lose big fish at the boat thanks for the kind words


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

My teacher has taught me well but he helped me land this fish as well so I'm going to give him credit it's easy to hook up to a nice fish but with out the help of my capt and my net boy I could have lost this fish so thanks for being a great net boy last night josh and letting me have bow for a while 😊


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Selina, you think I taught you everything I bet you didn't know I was left handed. Tonight will be my turn and I invite all of Pensacola to Join me on the dark side of the Salt Life # all night long:starwars:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice trouts'es ! Good luck tonight !


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Selina, you think I taught you everything I bet you didn't know I was left handed. Tonight will be my turn and I invite all of Pensacola to Join me on the dark side of the Salt Life # all night long:starwars:


what your left handed this whole time we have been together i have always thought you were right handed since you fish with your right hand and i love fishing for specks but i ant to find e a slot red so if we happen to go out tonight can we try to look for some reds . <3 :thumbup:


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Gotta get my navigation lights working and I hope to see yall out there! Tight lines


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Gotta get my navigation lights working and I hope to see yall out there! Tight lines


Just go to Walmart grab some battery operated ones they work their legal no wires or mess and they're cheap:thumbsup:

Im ready to get into some more action myself, I think its time to check out the sound, thats one area that has been goid to me in the past but haven't checked out too much at all this spring


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I have some battery ones. Not fond of them


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Bigdaddy's said:


> I have some battery ones. Not fond of them


Put em on and lets go crush some fish tonight


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Put em on and lets go crush some fish tonight


Dang. I just got back in, did decent. Nothing to brag about


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Dang. I just got back in, did decent. Nothing to brag about



Dang Roy, you know better!!! Good/Bad/In-different....gotta post it up!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

All info is good info, there really is no such thing as a bad fishin trip.


----------



## PA hillbilly (Jul 31, 2012)

NICE Speck Selina!! Congrats on a new PB!


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

PA hillbilly said:


> NICE Speck Selina!! Congrats on a new PB!


Thank u sir now to break this one next on my bucket list is a 30 incher


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

21may 1700hrs getting ready big weather big trout scattered thunderstorms blowing from the west wind will be blowing west northwest, 10mph.

If it gets nasty Ill out run the storm as it sprinkles but the barometric pressure tides and wind are all falling in the same direction right before we hit a moon phase, very interesting

Im heading west. Keepin the trip back to the East

Tight Lines and Good fishin


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

I think it might be time to try and break this record i have set for myself. Now if the weather would decide on what it want to do that would be awesome


----------



## t2khonda (Apr 11, 2015)

Great job


----------

